# Construccion de bobinas para filtro



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2008)

como va gente del foro, les cuento que estoy con un proyecto de unos bafles hi-fi de mediano coste, le estoy sacando fotos a todo el proceso asi que apenas termine creo un post con todo el proceso e impresiones, bien volvamos al tema, necesito hacer dos bobinas para el filtro una de 1.5mh y otra de 0.7mh y no encuentro nada de información para calcular el numero de espiras diametro y largo, si alguen tiene un programa para calcularlas se lo agradesco, o simplemete alguna formula, el proyecto va de diez, ya tengo los parlantes unos peavey pro de 10 pulgadas bobina de 61mm, unos 100w    y el twiter domo todabia estoy en duda pero en la semana lo compro, espero su ayuda, desde ya gracias

saludos

juan


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2008)

ha me olvidaba, tambien necesito que sean con nucleo de aire ya que me es muy dificil conseguis nucleos de ferrita o similar donde vivo

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yo precisamente tambien ando construyendo un filtro para mi amplificador casero.:!

La bobina que hice es de 1,2 mH.. Usando un carrete de hilo y unas 360 vueltas..!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 11, 2008)

Les recuerdo un link que trata este asunto.

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Workshop/advice/coils/air_coils.html

Saludos:


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 11, 2008)

Aqui tienes una calculadora que implementa las ecuaciones para las bobinas multicapa. Ecuaciones que se exponen en la pagina que nos sugirió mcrven.

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2008)

muchisimas gracias a todos, ahora veo los links que me pasaron, anthony, no es de seccion muy fina ese alambre esmaltado que has usado para la bobina?


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Aqui tienes una calculadora que implementa las ecuaciones para las bobinas multicapa. Ecuaciones que se exponen en la pagina que nos sugirió mcrven.
> 
> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> 
> Saludos.



muy buena, la pagina, ya con esto estoy hecho, ahora a trabajar y a crear el post para los que les guste hacer una caja Transmission line.

saludos

juan


----------



## mcrven (Sep 11, 2008)

Buena esa Li-Ion, cómo siempre, si no hay problemas de autoría, sugiero que se ponga el link en la sección "Tutoriales", así, cualquiera que lo necesite pues... Lo remitimos.

Saludos amigo:


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mi amplificador es de baja potencia <10W


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2008)

ya estoy calculando las cajas con el win isd unas fotos de los parlantes:

http://imageshack.us 

http://imageshack.us 

http://imageshack.us 


les puse unos 100w y ni se mosquean, con la bobina de 2.5´pffff esto ya me empieza a gustar


----------



## kraker6881 (Sep 17, 2008)

una pregunta?

como pueden medir la inductancia de la bobina?


yo no cacho mucho


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

**A traves de calculos
**A traves de un inductometro
**Puende Wien (creo que es asi )


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2008)

kraker6881 dijo:
			
		

> una pregunta?
> 
> como pueden medir la inductancia de la bobina?
> 
> ...



si el parlante es de mediana calidad te tiene que dar ese datos y muchos mas ;-)


----------



## maxep (Sep 19, 2008)

muchisimias gracias por los links. relamenmte hace rato que buscaba algo asi ya que yo no me llevo bien con los bobinados    pero quiero arma uno para un baflecito de 2 vias..me gustaria ver las fotos de como quedaron los bafles juan


----------



## Dano (Sep 26, 2008)

Y si escuchas algun altavoz peavy original, eso si es maravilloso, tengo un par de 10" peavy, pero de los americanos, le meto 600W en rango de medios (corte 120Hz) , y ni se quejan.

Hace un tiempo compre un solo parlante igual a los tuyos, para probarlo, y aguanto hasta 300W, despues la bobina se deformó por la temperatura.

Es una lastima que las empresas de altavoces hoy en dia se esten vendiendo a la china  :x  :x , ya no son como antes.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Y si escuchas algun altavoz peavy original, eso si es maravilloso, tengo un par de 10" peavy, pero de los americanos, le meto 600W en rango de medios (corte 120Hz) , y ni se quejan.



Despues te vere con dolores de cabeza moderando el foro de audio gran señal


----------



## Dano (Sep 27, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asi es la vida si te gusta el sonido en potencia      

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Asi es la vida si te gusta el sonido en potencia
> Saludos



Lo mio no pasa de 200W


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 15, 2008)

mmm..600w en una bobina de 2.5"    se siente caliente y me huele a quemado.. ya sea china o americana--   


otra cosa me parecio raro que peavey .. fabrique parlantes de 15"con campana de chapa y peor fabrican de 18" tambien...pa mi gusto un buen parlante va con campana de fundicion de aluminio sea del origen que sea


----------



## maurihuarte (Nov 10, 2008)

Que tal?
Esos peavey son para graves o de rango extendido
Gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 16, 2008)

anthony123
   buenos dia tendras el circuito del medidor de mh ya que lo vi en la foto esta barbaro y me parecio que lo construistes vos, es asi? de lo contrario muchas gracias.


----------



## maxep (Nov 18, 2008)

hola les ahgo una consulta me queiro armar unas torres 3 vias.. y ame compre unos tw domoken brown de seda ht93 es el modelo (son una maravilla) y unos medios de 5" de campana sellada xburn (argentinos) andna escelentes.. bueno ahora solo me falt ael woofer. vi unos zebra en 8 o 10".. ahora mi tema es .. tendran por ahi algun buen filtro para este 3 vias.. busco algo que corte a 12khz y a 4 o 5 khz..  sea activo o pasivo..
desde ya mucha s gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 18, 2008)

me parece que no esta seleccionando bien las frcuencias de cortes aca te paso un resumen de divisores https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/ y aca que estan pidiendo lo mismo que vos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/ espero que te sirba despues pasa todos los thiell-small de todo tus parlantes y te damos una mano para calcular todo caja divizor, despues entra aca tenes todos los subforos de elementos de salida  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ene 17, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Aqui tienes una calculadora que implementa las ecuaciones para las bobinas multicapa. Ecuaciones que se exponen en la pagina que nos sugirió mcrven.
> 
> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola Colegas estoy en la construccion de unas bobinas de 0,9 mhy y 1.15 mhy para un filtro y no entiendo mucho para hacerlas alguien me puede dar una mano (para sacar el numero de espiras seccion del alambre y el tipo de nucleo a utilizar) estaba tratando de entrar a la pagina que mensiona andres y no funciona alguien sabe de otra. Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola Colegas estoy en la construccion de unas bobinas de 0,9 mhy y 1.15 mhy para un filtro y no entiendo mucho para hacerlas alguien me puede dar una mano (para sacar el numero de espiras seccion del alambre y el tipo de nucleo a utilizar) estaba tratando de entrar a la pagina que mensiona andres y no funciona alguien sabe de otra. Saludos y gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculador-bobinas-nucleo-aire-14090/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calculador-inductancias-9288/

*Cosas que NO hace “El Buscador del Foro” *

*NO* muerde.
*NO* es toxico.
*NO* contamina.
*NO* afecta la capa de ozono.
*NO* contribuye al calentamiento global.
*NO* afecta a la frecuencia de resonancia atómica de ningún elemento conocido.
*NO* provoca fallos en placas experimentales.
*NO* provoca soldaduras "frias".
*NO* provoca errores de conexión en circuitos electrónicos en proceso de armado
*NO* produce radiaciones de ningún tipo conocido ni desconocido.
*NO* produce adicción.
*NO* posee efectos secundarios.
*NO* provoca impotencia sexual.
*NO* provoca falta de deseo sexual.
*NO* produce celulítis.
*NO* produce varices.
*NO* provoca nauseas o mareos.
*NO* produce dolor de cabeza.
*NO* produce la caída de cabello
*NO* provoca hipertención.
*NO* hace falta prescripción médica para su uso.
*NO* forma agujeros negros que se “Deglutan” al planeta.

Lo pueden emplear mujeres embarazadas incluso en los primeros meses de gestación o
durante el período de lactancia.
Es totalmente natural y sin agregado de conservantes ni colorantes químicos.

Te garantizo con total seguridad que si empleas el buscador del foro no te ocurrirá nada,
salvo la gran posibilidad de encontrar lo que buscas por tus propios medios y sin estar preguntando.


----------

